
Introducing Hyperapp 1.0 – A 1KB front end library - maxpert
https://medium.com/@JorgeBucaran/introducing-hyperapp-1-0-dbf4229abfef
======
tedmiston
I built a small web app with Hyperapp earlier this year. It's such a nice
fast, simple, lightweight alternative to React (which is great too).

It reminds me of the comparison between Flask and Django in the Python world.

